# Wanted seiko spork



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

View Advert


*Wanted seiko spork*

Wanted seiko spork

doesn't have to mint or boxed

just as long as it's time keeping is ok

I have some funds and trade options so ideally would like to offer funds with a trade also

pm me if you have one many thanks andy




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

02/08/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£300.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

